# Aoc-sat-mv8



## fossala (May 8, 2011)

Every time I boot with my AOC-SAT-MV8 (88SX5081) It kernel-panics, then reboots. I've taken it out and it boots. I know this is not enough information to help me figure out the problem (unless it's a known problem) so please can anyone tell me the relevant information I need to present?

I have tried to update to -stable but that didn't do anything and I've tried to check it with the new FreeNAS (8.2 based) but that won't install onto my scsi boot drive (corrupts gpt then fails to boot).


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2011)

Probably you should mention what the card is, instead of just the model number.  In this case, it's a SATA controller.  Some searching found this:


> I'm in the process of migrating all the data off the six Seagate 250GB drives which are attached to the AOC-SAT-MV8. This card has had a lot of problems with ZFS and has been discontinued by Supermicro in favor of the AOC-SAT2-MV8.


----------



## fossala (May 9, 2011)

It's this card: Supermicro AOC-SAT0-MV8. I checked and it's supposed to be supported in FreeBSD.


----------



## mav@ (May 9, 2011)

You can try to load mvs(4) driver. It should support that chip, but I never tested it on that generation due to lack of hardware.


----------



## fossala (May 9, 2011)

mav@ said:
			
		

> You can try to load mvs(4) driver. It should support that chip, but I never tested it on that generation due to lack of hardware.



I put 
	
	



```
mvs_load="YES"
```
 in my loader.conf.


----------



## fossala (May 9, 2011)

I don't get it. It's supported hardware but never tested? How does something get supported? I didn't buy this for FreeBSD so I didn't check compatibility when I bought it but if I did I would be pretty annoyed right now. I am not trying to get annoyed at the devs because I appreciate all your guys hard work, it just doesn't make sense to me. Can anyone explain the process?


----------



## mav@ (May 9, 2011)

I can speak only amount my mvs(4) driver. Mentioned chip also declared to be supported by older (loaded by default) atamarvell driver. It was written by Soren Schmidt years ago and I can only suppose he tested it.

What's about mvs(4), while working on other chips from close families (I have 88SX6041, 88SX7042, SoC), I was trying to implement support for this one also. Sorry, I can't have all existing hardware models just because most of them are not imported into my country and this one especially quite old. It's not even speaking about money. So I did my best for that card -- all code parts I know about are in place, but that's all I can tell about it without access to hardware or real documentation. If you like to help me with debugging or provide remote access to the test system -- I'll appreciate it.


----------



## fossala (May 9, 2011)

It's up to you. I will help you debug or give you remote access. The problem is it won't even boot with the card in.


----------



## mav@ (May 10, 2011)

It's also not working with atamarvell and mvs drivers? Even if booting from something else?


----------



## fossala (May 10, 2011)

I'm booting from an scsi disk. There are no file-systems on the hard-drives attached to the aoc-sat-mv8 controller. I boot with the aoc-sat-mv8 in the pci-x slot and it panics on boot then reboots itself. Without it FreeBSD boots fine.


----------



## fossala (May 13, 2011)

Is there anything I can do to try and resolve this issue?


----------



## mav@ (May 14, 2011)

I need more information about the panic. Enable verbose messages and grab as much as you can. Optimally would be buildkernel with debugger (KDB/DDB) and get the backtrace of the panic.


----------



## fossala (May 14, 2011)

Ok I will install FreeBSD tonight and rebuild the kernel with debugger and post the backtrace later. Thanks for helping.


----------



## fossala (May 14, 2011)

On panic I get this.


```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address         = 0xe6a
fault code                    = supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer           = 0x20:0xc0bd23a1
stack pointer                 = 0x28:0xe80bfa50
frame pointer                 = 0x28:0xe80bfa54
code segment                  = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
                              = DLP 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags              = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process               = 59 (sysctl)
[thread pid 59 tid 100133 ]
Stopped at          get_disk_name+0x11:          movzwl       0x36(%ecx,%edx,2), %eax
db>
```
It didn't put anything in /var/crash. I have this in my /etc/rc.conf:

```
dumpdev="AUTO"
dumpdir="/var/crash"
```
Anything else just ask. If you want a lot of things to be done through the online db I will pm you my jabber account.


----------



## mav@ (May 14, 2011)

If you already got into the debugger, do at least `*bt*` command to find where we are.

Looking on `get_disk_name+0x11` it seems that you've got inside hptmv driver. There are known problems with hptrr driver, which attaches to non-HighPoint Marvell-based controllers and so not working. You should try to build kernel without hptmv driver.


----------



## fossala (May 14, 2011)

I built a new kernel without the hptmv driver like you said and it now works . Before I strip down my kernel is there anything else I can do to help it stop happening with GENERIC?


----------



## mav@ (May 15, 2011)

We could try to fix panic -- provide please at least `bt` output asI have asked and few log messages before panic. But I am not sure we can really teach driver to not attach wrong controllers, as most part of these drivers are closed-source.

What I would also like you to try is newer mvs driver. As I have told, I had no chance to test that chip, so I would be grateful for feedback.


----------



## fossala (May 15, 2011)

I rebooted and ran *bt* in the debugger and got this.

```
Tracing pid 59 tid 100115 td 0xc5fef2e0
get_disk_name(e8072b74,c0d04c5b,6e657662,c0de3600,8,...) at get_disk_name+0x11
hpt_status(c0de36e0,0,0,e8072b74,e8072b74,...) at hpt_status+0x8b8
sysctl_rooot(e8072b74,e8072b80,4,369e99,0,...) at sysctl_root+0x1fa
userland_sysctl(c5fef2e0,e8072be0,2,0,bfbfdc30,...) at userland_sysctl+0x1c5
__sysctl(c5fef2e0,e8072cec,e8072d28,6400,0,...) at __sysctk+0x94
syscallenter(c5fef2e0,e8072ce4,e8072ce4,0,0,...) at syscallenter+0x329
syscall(e8072d28) at syscall+0x34
Xint0x80_syscall() at Xint0x80_syscall+0x21
--- syscall (202, FreeBSD ELF32, __sysctl), eip = 0x2817f93f, esp = 0xbfbfdb3c, ebp = 0xbfbfdb68 ---
```
Will I load mvs by compiling a kernel without hptmv and then put

```
mvs_load="YES"
```
In my /boot/loader.conf?


----------



## fossala (May 15, 2011)

With mvs driver loaded my raid card is seen but I cannot see any hard drives.
Here is the output of dmesg.

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2011 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #3: Sun May 15 09:20:09 UTC 2011
    root@Katana:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Katana i386
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz (2791.01-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf29  Family = f  Model = 2  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,
 ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4400<CNXT-ID,xTPR>
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2086842368 (1990 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  S7501HG0>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 4 package(s) x 1 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 24-47 on motherboard
ioapic2 <Version 2.0> irqs 48-71 on motherboard
lapic0: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <INTEL S7501HG0> on motherboard
ACPI Warning: Type override - [DEB_] had invalid type (Integer) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [MLIB] had invalid type (Integer) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [DATA] had invalid type (String) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [SIO_] had invalid type (String) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [LEDP] had invalid type (String) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [GPEN] had invalid type (String) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [GPST] had invalid type (String) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [GP1N] had invalid type (String) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [WUES] had invalid type (String) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [WUSE] had invalid type (String) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [SBID] had invalid type (String) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [SWCE] had invalid type (String) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
ACPI Warning: Type override - [SMIR] had invalid type (String) for Scope operator, changed to type ANY
 (20101013/dswload-808)
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x8> port 0xca6,0xca7 on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <unknown> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.0 on pci2
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
amr0: <LSILogic MegaRAID 1.53> mem 0xfc7f0000-0xfc7fffff irq 52 at device 2.0 on pci4
amr0: [ITHREAD]
amr0: <LSILogic MegaRAID SCSI 320-2> Firmware 1L26, BIOS G112, 128MB RAM
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Legacy Network Connection 1.0.3> port 0x2040-0x207f mem 0xfeaa0000-0xfeabffff
 irq 58 at device 5.0 on pci4
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:07:e9:2f:99:5c
em1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Legacy Network Connection 1.0.3> port 0x2000-0x203f mem 0xfeac0000-0xfeadffff
 irq 59 at device 5.1 on pci4
em1: [FILTER]
em1: Ethernet address: 00:07:e9:2f:99:5d
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 31.0 on pci2pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
mvs0: <Marvell 88SX5081 SATA controller> mem 0xfe980000-0xfe9fffff irq 24 at device 2.0 on pci3
mvs0: Gen-I, 8 1.5Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
mvs0: [ITHREAD]
mvsch0: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 0 on mvs0
mvsch0: [ITHREAD]
mvsch1: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 1 on mvs0
mvsch1: [ITHREAD]
mvsch2: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 2 on mvs0
mvsch2: [ITHREAD]
mvsch3: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 3 on mvs0
mvsch3: [ITHREAD]
mvsch4: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 4 on mvs0
mvsch4: [ITHREAD]
mvsch5: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 5 on mvs0
mvsch5: [ITHREAD]
mvsch6: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 6 on mvs0
mvsch6: [ITHREAD]
mvsch7: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 7 on mvs0
mvsch7: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <unknown> at device 3.1 (no driver attached)
uhci0: <Intel 82801CA/CAM (ICH3) USB controller USB-A> port 0x3040-0x305f irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0: <Intel 82801CA/CAM (ICH3) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801CA/CAM (ICH3) USB controller USB-B> port 0x3020-0x303f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1: <Intel 82801CA/CAM (ICH3) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801CA/CAM (ICH3) USB controller USB-C> port 0x3000-0x301f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus2: <Intel 82801CA/CAM (ICH3) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xfe5f0000-0xfe5f0fff
 irq 23 at device 12.0 on pci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH3 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x3a0-0x3af at device
 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x72-0x73,0x74-0x75,0x76-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
fdc0: <floppy drive controller (FDE)> port 0x3f2-0x3f3,0x3f4-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
uart1: [FILTER]
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xc9800-0xcafff,0xcb000-0xcc7ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
ZFS NOTICE: Prefetch is disabled by default on i386 -- to enable,
            add "vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0" to /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS WARNING: Recommended minimum kmem_size is 512MB; expect unstable behavior.
             Consider tuning vm.kmem_size and vm.kmem_size_max
             in /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS filesystem version 4
ZFS storage pool version 15
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
acd0: DVDROM <TSSTcorpDVD-ROM TS-H352A/TS01> at ata0-master UDMA33 
amrd0: <LSILogic MegaRAID logical drive> on amr0
amrd0: 34331MB (70309888 sectors) RAID 0 (optimal)
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
lapic6: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from zfs:tank/root
em1: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## mav@ (May 15, 2011)

Thank you, but could you provide verbose dmesg also.


----------



## fossala (May 15, 2011)

Here it is, sorry it was to big to post here.
http://pastebin.com/3iZ1vTYy


----------



## mav@ (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, but it doesn't look like verbose. You should press respective button during boot, or add 
	
	



```
boot_verbose="YES"
```
 to the /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## fossala (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, I asked on ##FreeBSD because I didn't know how to do it and got told
[CMD=""]dmesg -a[/CMD]
I will do it tomorrow and post again.


----------



## fossala (May 16, 2011)

Here is the full one.
http://pastebin.com/MWj6rbJ1


----------

